# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  دورة كيف تخططين لعلاقة زوجية متناغمة

## أم سيد هادي

*ندعوك لحضور البرنامج التدريبي*

*كيف تخططين لعلاقة زوجية متناغمة؟*

*مع الدكتور تركي العجيان**محاور البرنامج: 
·     مثلث الإكسير الذهبي لتحقيق تطلعاتك.
·     مستوى نضج العلاقة بينك وشريك حياتك.
·     النظام الذاتي.
·     استراتيجية الاكسير لاكتشاف النظام الذاتي.
·     النظام المكتسب.
·     استراتيجية الاكسير لاكتشاف النظام المكتسب.
·     خطة الاكسير لعلاقة زوجية متناغمة.

الفئة المستهدفة :  المتزوجات
مدة الدورة:             3أيام بمعدل 3 ساعات
موعد الدورة :
يومالاربعاء  9\7\1433 
الىيوم الجمعة  11\7\1433 
الساعة:
3,30– 6,30
المكان :
قاعةالاكسير – محافظة القطيف -المجيدية 

**y كماسيقام برنامج آخر بعنوان: إكسير الحب المتناغم*

*في 13 رجب يوم الاحد الى 15 رجب يوم الثلاثاء**·      للاستفسار أو التسجيل يمكنكم التواصل عبر البريد الالكتروني :
Alexceer_1985@hotmail.com
أوالاتصال على 0568843633
·      خصومات تصل الى أكثر من 50% كما يوجد خصم خاص للتسجيل في الدورتين معا.
         سارعي بالتسجيل فالعدد محدود
*

----------

